# LF snake head.



## overlord1957 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi all.
I am actively looking for REd snake head fry or jubie.
Any lead is much appreciate.
Cheers.

Van


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Check with Aquariums West, they can maybe get them


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

I saw a tank full at mr pets maple ridge $12 each called red line sankeheads that was last saturday. decent sizes 1-3 inch it was crazy. about 15 id say in a 35 gallon tank


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Red snakehead fish - Vancouver Pets For Sale - Kijiji Vancouver Canada.

See if this 1 is still available.


----------



## overlord1957 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi.
Thanks.
Do you happen to know where Mr pet location?
Cheers.

Van


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 14, 2010)

Arent snakehead illegal? I know they are in ontario.....

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab using Tapatalk


----------



## overlord1957 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi Ryno.
No they are not illegal, the one i look for will die if the water temperature drop below 18C.
The one that can survive in Canadian climate is Northern snake head or name Chana Argus.
Now you can help me find the RED CHANA.
Cheers.

Van


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Mr. Pet's - Maple Ridge (102)
22778 Lougheed Hwy
Maple Ridge BC
Canada
Telephone: (604) 467-6252
Email Us

Hours of Operation:
Monday-Friday...........9am-9pm
Saturday.....................9am-7pm
Sunday.&.Holidays.....10am-6pm

Closed Christmas Day, Dec 25th
Closed New Years Day, Jan 1st. **********************************************

(Across from Valley Fair Mall)


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Mr. Pet's - Port Coquitlam (101)
3548 Westwood St.
Port Coquitlam BC
Canada
Telephone: (778) 285-6687
Email Us

Hours of Operation:
Monday-Friday...........9am-9pm
Saturday......................9am-7pm
Sunday.&.Holidays..10am-6pm

Closed Christmas Day, Dec 25th
Closed New Years Day, Jan 1st. **********************************************

(Across from Sunwood Square. Next to Cap's Westwood Cycle)


----------



## overlord1957 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi.
Big THANKS.
Cheers.

Van


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

My pleasure. Hope you find some there.


----------



## overlord1957 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi.
Found 5 need some more from different stock.
Thanks to any help.
Cheers.

Van


----------

